# Dried chipotle peppers??



## Boog0515 (Aug 19, 2010)

HOw to use them and recipes? I have no idea where to start!  Haha thanks!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2010)

Chipotles are dried smoked jalapenos.  They are sold most commonly canned in adobo sauce.  As you know, they are also available dry.

I use them in a cuban black bean soup recipe, chili, etc.  You can add them to most Southwestern/Mexican recipes.  You can also grind them up and use them in recipes.  They also add a great flavor to BBQ sauces and salsas (rehydrated).


----------



## Boog0515 (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe a salsa. . . That sounds like it would be good.   I like the black bean soup idea too. MAybe I'll wait a few weeks till it's gets a little chilly here and make that.  Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2010)

Soak the dried peppers in hot water until they are no longer stiff.  You can seed them if you want.  Chop and use as you would any other chili.  The soak water can be used in your recipe as extra liquid, I save mine (frozen) and use it in my tortilla soup!


----------

